

Ofcom unveils anti-piracy policy in the UK - mootymoots
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10183820.stm

======
pierrefar
I find it disturbing that you're presumed guilty: we think you're doing
something bad, we put you on the list, and we can then sue you if we feel like
it, meaning that consumers have to prove their innocence instead of the ISPs
and copyright holders proving guilt.

------
mooism2
That report doesn't mention how you'd get labelled as a copyright infringer.

Direct link to what Ofcom has to say ---
[http://www.ofcom.org.uk/consumer/2010/05/draft-code-of-
pract...](http://www.ofcom.org.uk/consumer/2010/05/draft-code-of-practice-to-
reduce-online-copyright-infringement/)

Consultation on this draft policy closes on 30th July.

------
samstokes
One of the subtler and nastier parts of this is that, while currently the
state doesn't impose any sanctions for infringement, sanctions (including
disconnection) are planned if the piracy numbers don't go down a lot in the
next year or so; but both Ofcom and the Government refuse to say whether being
on this list of (alleged?) infringers will be used as evidence once those
sanctions are enabled.

In other words, this is retroactive punishment.

The list is a bit like a criminal record (but with a _much_ lower standard of
evidence - mere accusation may be enough), but right now being on it carries
no disadvantages, so people may decide not to bother appealing being placed on
the list (especially since they shouldn't have to - presumption of innocence
and all that). Then a year down the line the Secretary of State for Business
has lunch with the IFPI chairman who says, "Remember how we said two years ago
how piracy was going to ruin us imminently? Well ignore the fact that it's two
years later and not only are we still here but our profits have actually gone
_up_ ; piracy is _still_ going to ruin us imminently, so you need to start
disconnecting people _pour encourager les autres_." Now suddenly people who
were already on the list before said lunch can lose their internet access.

------
motters
This doesn't say what constitutes a copyright infringement. For example I'm
viewing the BBC web site, and by doing so I'm downloading images that I
certainly don't own the copyright on.

Also, secret blacklists and the ability of politicians to unplug people from
the internet doesn't bode well for the future. It will end badly, mark my
words.

